# Looking for new (not necessarily modern) music recommendations



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been getting into the music of:

Karl Hartmann
Henryk Gorecki
Arthur Honegger
Frank Martin

I would call this group "off the beaten path". 

Looking for recommendations of composers and pieces that you think fall into the same category.


----------



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

*moving -->*

moving this to the discussion zone


----------

